# MK6 GTI-Intake & DP



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

Two back-to-back runs with no fan. Probably would have gained some power with them...
Mods are just AFE Power intake and ATP 3'' DP (non-catted, non-res)


----------



## BTFANATIC (Oct 28, 2011)

project92raddoslc said:


> Two back-to-back runs with no fan. Probably would have gained some power with them...
> Mods are just AFE Power intake and ATP 3'' DP (non-catted, non-res)


What tune ? you have a DP so i guess Stage 2 ?


----------



## project92raddoslc (Oct 16, 2004)

Stock tune


----------

